# 20610 with 76942



## pgirkins (Jun 4, 2014)

would it be appropriate to bill an injection (20610) into a major joint with an ultrasound guidance (76942) using a 59 modifier on the 76942? To identify services that are not normally billed together, but are appropriate under the circumstances?


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 6, 2014)

pgirkins said:


> would it be appropriate to bill an injection (20610) into a major joint with an ultrasound guidance (76942) using a 59 modifier on the 76942? To identify services that are not normally billed together, but are appropriate under the circumstances?



Don't need 59 mod but make sure there's medical necessity for the use of ultrasound. many docs use fluro or no guidance at all.


----------



## cas614 (Oct 22, 2014)

Does anyone have the medical necessity guidelines handy for 76942?  It is my understanding that we cannot bill for this code unless the guidelines are met correct?  I have an office that I think is over using the 76942 with 20610.  Also they were getting paid for two 76942s until recently, but are now having MUE denials, how would I get two of these paid in the same day, if of course the 76942 is actually needed. I am talking about a right knee and left knee.


----------

